# Largest attack on Internet!!!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Washington Post Article



> Around 5:00 p.m. EDT on Monday, a "distributed denial of service" (DDOS) attack struck the 13 "root servers" that provide the primary roadmap for almost all Internet communications. Despite the scale of the attack, which lasted about an hour, Internet users worldwide were largely unaffected, experts said.


Looks like those in power a more prepared than they were a couple of years ago. I didn't notice anything....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

If anyone here wants a good automated tool which filters and forwards firewall reports directly to the appropriate isp's, I can highly recommend the mynetwatchman.com client. I've personally spoken with both the owner and one of his top software engineers and he has some great ideas on fighting back against malicious hackers.

www.mynetwatchman.com


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I believe you can thank DNS caching. If the root servers were down for an extended period of time, then you might have seen problems.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe invaliduser88 is right, the only things that would have had problems for most users were new DNS entries that should have been added to the root during that tme.


----------

